# Not sure!



## ejh7070 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi there everyone I still have not heard back from the counselor about my email.  I think since yesturday we where on holiday here.  Independence day.  So he might have taken off today as well.  I hope he gets back to me.  I just might email another doctor.


----------



## Retired (Jul 5, 2011)

Many people extend long weekends to take the entire week off, to maximize their vacation time.   One option might be to follow up with a telephone call rather than giving up.  

What were the circumstances that brought you to this particular counsellor?  Is this someone you've worked with before, were you referred to this person or did you find their name through your research and wrote an email on speculation in the hopes of seeing this person?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, some people don't check their email for weeks, and sometimes email can be accidentally overlooked.


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 5, 2011)

Steve I was looking in my area on yellowpages.com and came accross this one place that had a website and I emailed them and when i got a response well I got him.
I do believe I want a psychologist though not just a counselor.


----------



## Banned (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't write him off just yet, ejh.  There are lots of reasons you may not have heard back as quickly as you'd like, such as not checking their email like Daniel said, taking a long weekend, having a backlog of email, family to tend to, etc.  Give him a couple days before you write him off.

Having said that, since you're in the "shopping around" phase, there's nothing wrong with contacting more than one and asking some initial questions.  I think, if I'm not mistaken, that statistically it takes something like seven tries to find the therapist who's right for you, so if you don't hear back from this one, well, you're one step closer to finding one you can work with!  

You are making a huge emotional investment, so don't be afraid to take your time and find the one who seems right for you.  Test drive a couple and go from there.


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you turtle


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello everyone I got an email from the counselor and he told me he is not good at getting on email so and he did apologize to me for not getting back to me.
He said he wanted to do an assessment on me but I told him not able to get to him no money for gas nor money for the visit.
I will let all know what happens next


----------



## Banned (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope you will keep looking and not give up.  You mentioned you would prefer a psychologist but just remember that something is always better than nothing.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 12, 2011)

well I got an email from the counselor and he suggested people in my area but will still cost money and I am broke.  I am upset today also since I did not get my gig for working on a website would have brought me $400 a month.  So upset about that.  And on thursday we have to pay a bill for the lights and cable and well no money so that is really upsetting me.

So depression is really getting on my nerves


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2011)

> And on thursday we have to pay a bill for the lights and cable and well no money so that is really upsetting me.



Maybe look into the Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP).


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will relay that to my mom hope they can help her.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2011)

It seems there may be other options as well, including deferred payment:

Help With Electric Bills in Tennessee | eHow.com




> Utilities in the state are required to offer a payment plan, and also there is in effect a 30 day disconnect delay for customer if their physician, public health official or social service official certifies that a household member's health would be adversely affected from the loss of service. Certificates may be renewed 3 times per year.
> 
> http://www.needhelppayingbills.com/html/utility_and_heating_disconnect.html


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Daniel! I will let my mom know


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Overly depressed....*

Hello there my depression is getting worse.  Not being able to get a job I had a meeting today to maybe do some website design for someone well that fell through.

well I mentioned in another post in another area of this forum about the light bill Daniel was very helpful in that aspect.  

But this is really getting overwhelming.

I have had just enough.


----------



## Banned (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry your website design job fell through.  That is discouraging but is there something else you can do to generate some income in the short term?  Can you create some flyers or some sort of free-advertising to perhaps line up another job?  Can you work at a warehouse or something?  

Depression is very circular - when you're depressed you dont' want to do anything and find it hard to do anything.  But, without doing something, the depression likely won't get better.

One thing that came to mind when I read your post above is isolation.  I don't know what your skills or background are but with depression, doing website work from home can be very isolating which doesn't help things.  Is it possible to find some sort of job where you're around others - this will help you gain some income, meet some people, prevent isolation, provide networking opportunities, etc.  In your spare time, you can work on getting some website work and find a balance in there.

I know for me I can't work alone - it feeds my depression and makes it a hundred times worse, so I'm always wary of isolation with others as well.

Sorry if I'm overstepping, but just thought I'd mention it in case it can help.


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 12, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Sorry your website design job fell through.  That is discouraging but is there something else you can do to generate some income in the short term?  Can you create some flyers or some sort of free-advertising to perhaps line up another job?  Can you work at a warehouse or something?
> 
> Depression is very circular - when you're depressed you dont' want to do anything and find it hard to do anything.  But, without doing something, the depression likely won't get better.
> 
> ...



Thank you turtle for your advice.  I have looked for work in walmart and other retail stores but still no luck.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2011)

BTW, in some places in your state (probably far from you), Amazon is hiring:

Welcome - Tennessee Department of Labor and Workforce Development


----------



## Banned (Jul 12, 2011)

ejh7070 said:


> Thank you turtle for your advice. I have looked for work in walmart and other retail stores but still no luck.



I'm glad you have been looking - just don't give up.  For every "no", you are that much closer to a "yes".  Good luck - you will get there.


----------



## ejh7070 (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel said:


> BTW, in some places in your state (probably far from you), Amazon is hiring:
> 
> Welcome - Tennessee Department of Labor and Workforce Development



Sorry Daniel your right both of those locations are far from me at least 3 hour drive.  but thank you.


----------

